# How fast do crystal red & red cherry shrimp grow?



## AquaNeko

Say from the time they are hatched from the eggs to 1/2-1" size?

How long before they are able to breed again?


----------



## Darkblade48

In my experience, it takes maybe 1-2 months for baby shrimplets to reach 1.25 cm in size. It takes about another month for them to reach 2.5 cm.

I have heard it takes them up to a year before they become sexually mature, however.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

That depends on which one you are talking about. Cherries grown almost twice as fast as Crystals.
For a Cherry, from baby to mature is about 3 months. They can be berried if you are doing every thing right at that time. It just depends on the diet, temperature and water quality.
So for at Crystal it's about 5 - 6 months to maturity.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Zebrapl3co said:


> That depends on which one you are talking about. Cherries grown almost twice as fast as Crystals.
> For a Cherry, from baby to mature is about 3 months. They can be berried if you are doing every thing right at that time. It just depends on the diet, temperature and water quality.
> So for at Crystal it's about 5 - 6 months to maturity.


I was asking same question about cherries (RCS) myself just yesterday.
Zebrapl3co is right. Cherries become mature in 2.5-3 months. Having good conditions then they can give an offspring each month.

So, you have a newborn female today it will give you babies in 4 month, if she has not died till that moment 

BTW, I've found an interesting article about raising cherry shrimps yesterday.
You might be interested: Cherry Shrimp Step by Step Photos and story by Jack Rowland


----------



## Fish_Man

I myself have a bunch of cherry shrimp and I can't really tell how fast they grow but I"m sure they do grow fast if the conditions are right (water, food)

I see a bunch of babies but few days/weeks later I don't see them anymore so either they got sucked up in the filter or grew a bit bigger.

I have a prefilter sponge on the intake tube so hopefully they can't get sucked up.


----------



## arktixan

Fish_Man said:


> I myself have a bunch of cherry shrimp and I can't really tell how fast they grow but I"m sure they do grow fast if the conditions are right (water, food)
> 
> I see a bunch of babies but few days/weeks later I don't see them anymore so either they got sucked up in the filter or grew a bit bigger.
> 
> I have a prefilter sponge on the intake tube so hopefully they can't get sucked up.


If your worried about shrimp getting sucked up the filter, I highly recommend this:










Got it at Big Al's $9.99... good for 5g-20g tanks. They do have bigger ones for high G tanks.


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> I was asking same question about cherries (RCS) myself just yesterday.
> Zebrapl3co is right. Cherries become mature in 2.5-3 months. Having good conditions then they can give an offspring each month.
> 
> So, you have a newborn female today it will give you babies in 4 month, if she has not died till that moment
> 
> BTW, I've found an interesting article about raising cherry shrimps yesterday.
> You might be interested: Cherry Shrimp Step by Step Photos and story by Jack Rowland


That was an excellent read.  I even saved this to my comp so i can go back to it


----------



## ameekplec.

Zebrapl3co said:


> For a Cherry, from baby to mature is about 3 months. They can be berried if you are doing every thing right at that time. It just depends on the diet, temperature and water quality.


+1 I've had cherry shrimp go from freshly hatched to berried in 9 weeks.


----------



## Fish_Man

arktixan said:


> If your worried about shrimp getting sucked up the filter, I highly recommend this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it at Big Al's $9.99... good for 5g-20g tanks. They do have bigger ones for high G tanks.


I'm not worried it gets sucked up since the prefilter should do the job and I do like aquaclear filters better 

This was a suggestion I got since I have sand too


----------



## shadow_cruiser

I noticed after installing a prefilter, the water has become really cloudy and lots of large particles. I took the prefilter off after a week and inside the sponge was really brown. It seems like the filter is not doing a great job anymore after the prefilter. Has anyone else had this problem?

Aquaneko - I got my shrimps the same day I met up with you and now most of them are quite huge. I guess given that my tank has been running for a few months and with lots of algae and hiding places for them to feed on, the growth will be rapid.


----------



## Fish_Man

shadow_cruiser said:


> I noticed after installing a prefilter, the water has become really cloudy and lots of large particles. I took the prefilter off after a week and inside the sponge was really brown. It seems like the filter is not doing a great job anymore after the prefilter. Has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> Aquaneko - I got my shrimps the same day I met up with you and now most of them are quite huge. I guess given that my tank has been running for a few months and with lots of algae and hiding places for them to feed on, the growth will be rapid.


So far so good with my prefilter. Doesn't have a lot of stuff on the prefilter sponge or inside my filter sponge.

You got to vacuum the prefilter sponge sometimes too


----------

